# Polar Bear



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I've had bear meat and it is actually quite tasty...sweet and rich....anyway, I know that not everyone eats the bears they kill. In Alaska, if the bear have been in the salmon a lot I hear that the meat is not very good and they usually don't get eaten (so I'm told).....I was wondering, though, what they do with the meat then. Do they just hunt for the hide or what? Also, what about Polar Bear. Can you eat Polars? Has anyone on here eaten a Polar and if so what does it taste like? Just curious.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't know about Polar bears at all. I've been up to Prince of Wales island in Alaska (only black bears there). Alaska regulations require that the meat is salvaged i think until the first of June. After that there is no requirement, I guess it starts tasting nasty when they eat all the rotten fish. So yes, people just hunt them for the hides.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm okay with that...I'd like to plug me a big bear one day....But I was really wonderin about Polars. Thanks for the help MOOSE


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

A Polar Bear liver has enough salt in it to kill you.

a worthless tid-bit , i know


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

chet said:


> A Polar Bear liver has enough salt in it to kill you.
> 
> a worthless tid-bit , i know


I did not know that....interesting.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I turned to google to find the answer.



> Polar bear meat, other than that of males in the rut, is quite palatable when boiled. It is a favored subsistence food in some areas. Meat should be cooked thoroughly before eating as polar bears have a high incidence of trichinosis, the round worm which occurs in pork and in other bear species.


http://www.adfg.state.ak.us/pubs/notebo ... larbea.php


----------



## flint (Sep 13, 2007)

I thought it was the high concentration of Vitamin A in the liver that is a hazard. The same for some seals. I'm not certain a person could die from eating too much salt. I think it would cause vomiting first.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Thank you Scott....you have been very helpful and quite informative....


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmmm, I think you should cut a hole in the ice a put peas around it............ Let us know what he tastes like afterwards.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Hmmm, I think you should cut a hole in the ice a put peas around it............ Let us know what he tastes like afterwards.


I've heard that one....but I don't remember the punch line.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Kick him in the pea hole


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh yeah.......but I remembered something like ICE HOLE.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

...When he bends down to take a pea, kick him in the ice hole. I believe that's how it goes.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Ding, Ding!


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Hmmm, I think you should cut a hole in the ice a put peas around it............ Let us know what he tastes like afterwards.


That would be a federal offense since polar bears are now listed as "threatened". :lol:


----------



## 10000ft. (Oct 29, 2007)

I heard that polar bear meat used to be quite tender a number of years ago but more recently the ice caps they live on have been melting right out from under their feet causing them to swim most of their days to find other melting ice caps to rest on. Due to the constant swimming in the ocean the meat has become more tough and salty.


----------

